# 2010 Gt Ruckus UF



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Im thinking about getting the 2010 Gt Ruckus UF. What do you think? Geometry? Is there different sizing? Weight? Price?Easy to jump? If you know the weight that would be great. Is it better than the 2010 Eastern thunderbird other than the forks because im gonna upgrade the forks.Also, im 5"0 is it to big for me?


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

I will be doing 6ft-12ft long doubles and tables as well as some urban riding.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think you could do better. I don't know too much about the components on that bike, but the fork seems like junk. I would look at the Haro's near that price range.


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Thats why I said other than the forks because im getting the argyle 318 set for my birthday.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Parts aren't great, but not bad. Pretty similar to others in that sort of price range/genre.


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Parts aren't great, but not bad. Pretty similar to others in that sort of price range/genre.


What bikes are in that price range? Have you rode the 2010 Gt Ruckus Uf ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Do the legwork yourself. It's not hard to come up with that answer.

I've not ridden the 2010. I have ridden the older UF24 and it was not bad.


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

What is the weight? I saw someone said 34lbs. Is that normal? What is an average weight for dirt jumpers? The weight is the only thing holding me back from going to order it right now.
Sorry for so many questions I always just jump my Fit Trail 1 im new to dirt jump bikes.
Thanks
Michael


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Im about to buy it !!! Please reply if you know the weight. I dont want to take a shot in the dark.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

where are the pics? did you get it ? The best advise would be to try before you buy


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

No not yet . Ive called every shop in socal and nobody has it. I called one shop and he said it is a great bike other than the fork but he doesnt carry GT anymore. Ive been looking at other bikes now since i cant demo it.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

Just get a 2010 Specialized P1. Looks similiar, has better parts, and should be close on pricing.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Parts on the Specialized are not really any better... and nor is the geometry.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Parts on the Specialized are not really any better... and nor is the geometry.


I feel they are, but I guess that could all be opinion. What bike would you choose in that price range?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I would say the Tektro brakes are somewhat better than the BB5s. Nothing wrong with the BB5s... they're just not that great.

Cranks, stem, bars are all in-house generic stuff. Probably about comparable. The 22.2 bars specced on the GT will be a bit easier on the wrists though.

The DJ3 is not really any better than the Suntour. No real damping.

Wheels and seatpost/seat on the GT are a bit nicer. 

GT is also 140 bucks cheaper.


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

So, if you were spending 7-800 bucks the GT Ruckus would be your choice?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Eastern Nighttrain has been known to go on sale for 849. 

Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 is even cheaper at 675 and has decent geometry.

DK Asterik is 675 dollars, weighs 32 pounds and has similar parts.

Giant STP SS sells for about 850. Frame is light. Parts are decent. Geometry is nice. Not the most durable bike though if you go big. It does have a 20mm TA fork though... not too many cheaper bikes do.

Kona Shonky sells for 900.

Scott Voltage 0.2 sells for 850.

But I'm not interested in DJ bikes in the pricepoint, so I would buy none of them.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Save up a few more bucks and get a black market, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks! One more thing ... The Suntour Duro D and the Dj 3 forks can compare? I thought the Dj 3 was way better.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No. DJ 3 is a low end fork with no real damping. It uses elastomers...


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Is there sizes for it? this video shows a medium but I cant find anything anywhere else 





Im 5"0 what size should I get ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

M is the only size it is available in.


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

So do you think a 23.6 inch top tube is to big for me? Im 5"0


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

get the haro steel reserve 1.2. my friend has it and its amazing. pretty strong rims...theyve taken a few hard hits. the fork is 9mm bolt on. thats the problem...the argyle 318 is 20mm through axle. you would need a new front hub or wheel...thats going to be a problem on all the bikes in that price range.

i highly recommend the eastern nighttrain too. it already has the argyle 318 on it, but if you still get the 318 set for ur birthday or whatever it was, you can sell the second set..


just be aware with the forks. lower priced bikes typically have standard dropouts, where higher priced ones usually have 20mm through axles...


----------



## Michael G (Feb 2, 2010)

Never thought of that thanks!! That helped alot i know of the eastern night train i dont want purple but i dont want to pay $150 extra for black. Please post your purple night trains so i can see the purple better. In other pics they purple looked like a girls color


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the purple looks fine, but purple is only a 10 dollar spray paint can away from any color in the Krylon rainbow.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Michael G said:


> Never thought of that thanks!! That helped alot i know of the eastern night train i dont want purple but i dont want to pay $150 extra for black. Please post your purple night trains so i can see the purple better. In other pics they purple looked like a girls color


If you scroll down the page on this thread you will see some pics of my nighttrain when I first got it. The picture is a little dark so I will post more pics later so you can see the color a little better.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=559755


----------



## Bclgrh (Jan 2, 2011)

I wanted to also buy the GT ruckus UF 2010 in White but I can't find it for sale anywhere.
Does anyone know of it was pulled from sale for some reason?
I've contacted GT but still no reply after a month.

It looks like a good balance between MTB DJ and a BMX.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

24v said:


> Just get a 2010 Specialized P1. Looks similiar, has better parts, and should be close on pricing.


I got down to choosing between the GT and the Specialized. Rode both and prefered the P1 for two reasons:

1. It simply felt better. It was a far more solid and maneuverable ride. The parts felt better constructed

2. you cannot shake a stick at a lifetime frame warranty.


----------

